# Maverick Master Angler 18.5



## Charles Hertel (Sep 3, 2017)

Looking to put a new prop on the back of my skiff, hoping someone would have some experience in this department. Have a 1996 Maverick Master Angler 18.5 with a 2004 150 Evinrude 2 stroker on the back. I currently have a 3 blade on it. Not a bad hole shot and overall speed of 49. Looking for the perfect prop that will get the hole shot and a little more top end speed.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Motor size, make?


----------

